# what carbide inserts to get?



## vacca rabite (Mar 16, 2012)

I just made myself a pair of carbide cutters to try.
One square, one round. The inserts and bar stock came from Harrison Specialties. The round one uses a 12mm insert. I am not sure what the square cutter uses.

I tested the round one on wood and delrin (plastic), and its VERY grabby. On the delrin, one catch literally pulled the tool out of my hands while sucking it down under the work (which of course went careening off into the corners of my workshop). A catch with one of my mahogany/maple laminated shifter knobs split the work in twain! I have never had HSS catch like this.

The square tool seems to be more controllable. Practicing spindles with the round tool I can make it work, but it is utterly unforgiving.

I have heard nothing but accolades about the carbide insert tooling, so I think this has to be me. What am I doing wrong, and what kind of inserts so I want to be using.

Thanks!
Zach


----------



## glen r (Mar 16, 2012)

I have both of these and it sounds like you are holding the handle too high if you are getting catches like you say. I use the tool rest just a little below the center line of the lathe and use the carbides as a cutter, not a scraper. Turn the insert at about a 45 degree angle and SLOWLY start cutting the material off. There is nothing wrong with your cutters but you need to practice trimming not scraping material off. Try using scrap 2" x 2" and see if you can get them nice and round. The square cutter, if used correctly, will give you a finish similar to a skew.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jjudge (Mar 16, 2012)

How to with links to products and prices ... that I used.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/how-carbide-tip-turning-tool-91939/

I am using square 14mm bits for soft metal, some wood.
I enjoy the radiused square bits for general usage.
I never use my round bits -- way too grabby.

Always keep the tool rest close to the piece.
I tend to either scrape, or ride the bevel and cut at a 45degree angle to shave the material


----------



## triw51 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am looking for a source for round carbide tips.  I purchased the square ones from Global Tools but did not see rounds ones listed.  Any ideas?


----------



## hanau (Mar 16, 2012)

i just got a order of 10 of the square inserts from 
For "Byrd" Shelix ® Journal Heads --- 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm - 4-edge - Radius Faces Carbide Insert Knife (sold in boxes of 10) - www.OellaSawAndTool.com

shipping was only $1.96

they may have round inserts


----------



## Haynie (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice price.


----------



## Monty (Mar 16, 2012)

triw51 said:


> I am looking for a source for round carbide tips.  I purchased the square ones from Global Tools but did not see rounds ones listed.  Any ideas?


About half way down the page -



 Double Back Out Knife - 11mm Diameter x 4mm Thick x 5.1mm Hole. Priced per knife.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get the R2 (or 50mm radius) inserts?  I can only find R4 (or  100mm radius).


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been buying mine from Big Guy Productions - Carbide Cutting Tools

He does have R2 but he posted a video of having a problem with his supplier.  He is working with a new supplier so his orders are delayed for those atm.


----------



## Dorno (Mar 21, 2012)

that might be why he hasn't even bothered to answer a couple of emails I have sent asking for some:frown: so next best thing is to go elseware.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess what I was looking for was something similar to what Global tooling was providing for  their 100mm radius cutters.  They sell 10 for about $25.  I have seen the R2 cutter for around $6 and I was just looking for a place to buy them in bulk.  Truestone wears them faster than wood.


----------



## bradh (Mar 22, 2012)

Hunter tools has a good video to show how to use a carbide tool:
Hunter Tool Systems


----------



## Cherie (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought mine from Capt Eddie myself and am waiting on the round carbide tips.  I did find that the tool needs to be level or just below the mandrel and shave slowly.  In my opinion it takes more time, but the more time, the better the product.  I am getting a handle on how to use mine with the square cutters and it is getting faster and better.


----------

